# Message From Mary Palmer



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

[email protected]


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I think we need to thank Mary Palmer for doing such wonderful things for these little dogs and for letting us be a small part of helping.

Thanks Mary, Deb, Steve and everyone else who helps give these dogs another chance. 
Jane


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It was an honor for me to coordinate this event and to see the generosity and support that our SM family gives to this valuable rescue organization.

Special thanks from me to everyone that donated and participated in this year's raffle -- and a special, special, special thanks to Mary and her group for all the hard work they do.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 6 2008, 09:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=646171


> I think we need to thank Mary Palmer for doing such wonderful things for these little dogs and for letting us be a small part of helping.
> 
> Jane[/B]



Yep, thank you Mary. Thank you Lynn, and thank you SM!!!

Together, we CAN make a difference. :rockon:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

For some reason this thread just now came up for me. I'm glad I didn't miss it entirely.

I think we have a mutual admiration society because I know that we here on SM appreciate all that NCMR does for this breed that we love so much.


----------

